# Food Safety News - 10/06/2021



## daveomak.fs (Oct 6, 2021)

*Food safety is broken at FDA and insider’s new book purports to have the fix*
By Dan Flynn on Oct 06, 2021 12:06 am
.Another addition to the food safety library is arriving later this month.   “Fixing Food: An FDA Insider Unravels the Myths and the Solutions” is scheduled to be available for purchase at Amazon, Barnes & Noble, Books A Million, IndieBound and Bookshop.org beginning Oct. 26, 2021.  The author is Richard Williams, Ph.D., who worked for... Continue Reading


*WHO reveals feedback on food safety strategy: one goal is integration*
By Joe Whitworth on Oct 06, 2021 12:04 am
Almost 100 comments have been submitted on the World Health Organization’s (WHO) draft food safety strategy. A total of 99 responses were submitted, mainly from government or ministries officers, followed by the private sector, NGOs and academic institutions, United Nations agencies and other IGOs and individuals. The draft strategy for 2022 to 2030 is as... Continue Reading


*EU-funded project targets produce safety*
By News Desk on Oct 06, 2021 12:03 am
A sensor is being developed by an EU-funded consortium to check for pesticides or bacteria in fruits and vegetables. The project, called GRACED, is coordinated by the Cyprus Research and Innovation Centre and includes experts from across Europe. The detector uses light particles to spot traces of pesticide or bacteria. From preparing a sample to... Continue Reading


*Study finds drug-resistant Campylobacter jejuni connection to pet store puppies*
By News Desk on Oct 06, 2021 12:01 am
According to a study, strains of drug-resistant Campylobacter jejuni have been circulating since at least 2011 and are associated with illness among pet store customers, employees, and others who come into contact with pet store puppies. The study was published in JAMA Network Open and led by Louise K. Francois Watkins, MD, MPH,  a researcher with... Continue Reading


*Company recalls sliced, canned olives because of danger of botulism*
By News Desk on Oct 05, 2021 08:33 pm
The Distribution Alimentaire Tony company is recalling Olivera brand sliced olives because they may permit the growth of Clostridium botulinum, which causes botulism poisoning.  Untreated, botulism can paralyze the muscles needed for breathing, resulting in sudden death. “Consumers should not consume and distributors, retailers and food service establishments such as hotels, restaurants, cafeterias, hospitals and... Continue Reading


----------

